# Tips on shipping Marimo Balls?



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

OVT said:


> I have never shipped those before but now I have one that is > softball size. Any pointers are appreciated.


Im no professional when it comes to shipping...
BUT, marimo balls are pretty tough. I think putting it in a ziplock with some water and putting it in a tough, strong box will be alright.
For the sake of the buyer, DONT ship it in an envelope. it WILL get destroyed. Ship it in a box slightly bigger than the ball itself and just put it in the box.. make sure the ziploc is closed so it doesnt leak. If you want you could put some bubble wrap. I think thats unnecessary, though. So long as it isnt a ball This big "." in a box this big "O", it should be fine.
As far as the ball "dying", extremely unlikely so long as the weather is alright and it doesnt bake/freeze.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

Ship it to me and I'll let you know how it did! Lol. Let I drain a little give it a couple soft squeezes and double bag it into a box. Make sure the box is lined with some kind of insulation to protect it from heat. You shoul be good to go.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

That's basically it, treat it like any other plant you'd ship. If you end up going flat rate you can put it in a fish bag with water, otherwise just put enough water in to keep it damp, insulate it if the weather is questionable, and it'll be fine.


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

I have moss balls shipped to me in a box wrapped in fish bag covered in wet newspaper but they where still drained because once they were placed in water they got a bit bigger.


----------



## albertwilliam (Jun 17, 2014)

In this thread I don’t know what you telling first of all clear me what you are asking about.

Shipping Services in UAE


----------

